
14 Command line utilities I use (fzf, ranger, zf, ...) - chrissoundz
https://trycatchchris.co.uk/entry/awesome-linux-utilities
======
chrissoundz
If anyone has any additional recommendations - I'd love to hear about them!

~~~
vletrmx
tee seems ripe for parallelisation

